# Monitor Audion Silver RX1



## Sailingmike (Jan 1, 2012)

Preparing to purchase a 5.1 system. We are considering subject but the price is a bit steep. We are curious of any of you might offer an alternative suggestion that isn't so expensive. We are interested in clear, natural tones (as little coloration as possible), with a large stage presence, depth to orchestration and clarity to vocals and spoken word.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack!

Monitor Audio make very nice speakers, I would also look at B&W as well as Paradigm, Klipsch and SVS. There are a number of others that I am sure that other members will suggest.

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Great suggestions, so far. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Need to know a more realistic budget.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

All of the suggestions made by Tony are ones i would concider, others will also suggest some other brands as there are too many to list that would work for you.:T


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I looked at the Monitor Audio RX1 series speakers, and liked them a lot (better than the B&W 685's, which were a close second). It was close, but I ultimately went with the Paradigm SE series, which I believe was a little less expensive (although not immensely so), but my choice was not made with regard to cost, that was just an added bonus. SVS is my go-to choice for subs, and they also make speakers that have been quite favorably reviewed (I have not heard their speakers in person but I own and love their subs).

If you're on a strict budget, you might also look at Emotiva's speakers (and subs).


----------



## Sailingmike (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I will try to find a store front that sells the Paradigms and SVS. By the way, I have read mixed reviews on HTD's Level 2 and 3's. At one point I was very interested but since I cannot find a set to listen too, I am shying away from them. With all of this hemming and hawing I am going through, one would think I am marrying the things! Again thanks for the input.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sailingmike said:


> Preparing to purchase a 5.1 system. We are considering subject but the price is a bit steep. We are curious of any of you might offer an alternative suggestion that isn't so expensive. We are interested in clear, natural tones (as little coloration as possible), with a large stage presence, depth to orchestration and clarity to vocals and spoken word.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have listened to the Monitor Audio RX series speakers - however, I own and prefer
the Boston VS speakers over them - and they will do what you want.
http://search.vanns.com/sitesearch/search?q=boston+vs

You can always go 3.1, and buy some surrounds later.

The HTD Level 2 and Level 3 are good - however, they will not match what you are
looking for - I do prefer them over the entry level stuff, that you will find in places 
like Fry's and Best Buy.


----------



## Sailingmike (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you JimZ.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sailingmike said:


> Thank you JimZ.


Your welcome - and good luck with your decision


----------



## darklandz (Nov 1, 2011)

Just chipping in to say I own the bigger floorstanders in the RX6 by Monitor Audio.
They really are fantastic speakers and have delivered no matter what I've thrown at them.
They sound stunning with 96/24 classical and rock material and the soundstage is well balanced.
I heard the RX1's also and they sound just as good.
Go give them a listen if possible.


----------

